# Import issues with Amazon?



## Mwoodard1993 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new here at the expat forums, and I have a question/ issue. I am african american living in Yancheng in Jiangsu province.I frequently use makeup and other hair and body products. Unfortunately, the majority of the products I use are very specific to my needs that I am unable to find here (I.e makeup foundation that is darker than paper) I thought "why dont I go on amazon, it'll cost an arm and a leg, but it'll be worth it." however, when I went to check out at amazon, I got a red notification saying that nearly ALL the products that I was going to purchase were prohibited import items!! I think, this is ridiculous!! Its just makeup and hair products! Where else am I going to find it?!!? I went to Taobao (the chinese equivalent to amazon) but of course I could only find maybe a fifth of the things that I originally wanted to purchase. Is there any way around this? They're just body products, its not like im trying to import guns or anything. And does a person of my skin color just have to be S.O.L? Help please!


----------

